# Any guinea pigs needing homes?



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

Our lawn desperatly needs trimming, have you got the piggies for the job?

We are a family of rescues looking for new additions. I am an experienced owner of guinea pigs so any sex, age or condition, I'm happy to take on. We'd prefer a pair (or 3) but can possibly take on singles to keep together so please contact with details.

Happy to pick up from the Birmingham Area, but can travel a bit if needs be.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

have you tried local rescues? 

will send you a pm


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

wouldnt let me pm you twice so quickly, so here is that list also

Guinea Pig Rehome - Adopt a unwanted Guineapig (cavy) from a rescue centre


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

We are going to have a look at Walsall RSPCA soon but just wanted to check on here first as I've had some great pets from private owners/rescuers


----------



## secretpennell (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's my gorgeous foster girls:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-rescue-adoption/180302-5-female-guinea-pigs-glos.html
I could get them at least part of the way to Birmingham.


----------



## jeblee (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for suggesting your piggies, they're just what we are looking for. I'll have a word with the other half first and get back to you by email.


----------



## tutter (Sep 21, 2011)

not sure if you are still wanting one but i am in newcastle (north shields) and have a little pig who could really use a new home.


----------

